# (TX) Yellow MH at 2 years old!



## LukeC (Feb 17, 2014)

Cour's Peacemaker MH
Call Name: Colt
Whelp Date: 6/2/2013
Weight: 76lbs
Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear

Great trainability, very much a team player. High powered dog and loves to do his job. Excellent marking ability. Point and shoot when running blinds, he lines up easy and holds a line very well. Great house dog! He comes inside and just relaxes. Received his Master title just weeks after turning 2 years old. Passed the 2016 Master National. Two top 10 finishes in SRS. Has a JAM in a Qualifying. Has bright future ahead of him in the Hunt Test and Field Trial game.

Click Pedigree

Female must have at least a Junior Hunter Title or Started Hunting Retriever Title
Call/Text Luke Cour (512) 818-7701


----------

